# Mega Shadow:Silent Wings UCS Befestigungsproblem



## herethic (6. Mai 2010)

Hi,
also ich hab einen Prolimatech Mega Shadow CPU-Kühler und ein Be Quiet!Silent Wings UCS Lüfter.

Das Problem ist das den Lüfter nicht richtig mit den Klammer befestigen kann da die Klammern zu kurz sind und nicht an die Gummiteile reichen,ausserdem sind die Klammern iwie anders als die vom normalen Megahalems(siehe Fotos) momentan hab ich eine Notlösung(siehe Fotos).


PS: Noch 'ne Frage nebenbei:
Wie regele ich meinen Cpu-Lüfter.Dieses [How-To]Lüfterregelung mit Speedfan ist mir zu kompliziert und ich hab keinen Plan wie ich das übers BIOS machen soll.


----------



## Kaktus (6. Mai 2010)

Seitlich in den Gummidingern sind doch Schlitze, da kommt die Klammer rein. Nicht oben drauf wo die Schrauben rein kommen.


----------



## Ahab (6. Mai 2010)

Warst du denn schonmal im BIOS? In der Regel sind da Optionen aufgeführt ab wann der Lüfter wie stark aufdrehen soll und so weiter. Sowas hab ich sogar auf meinem Budget 780V Board.


----------



## herethic (6. Mai 2010)

@Ahab

In meinem Bios gibts einen Punkt wo steht das der Lüfter bei disabled immer auf höhster Stufe läuft oder bei enabled je CPU-Temperatur.

Meine CPU ist im Idle 25° warm aber mein CPU-Lüfter läuft mit 1500 RPM was die max.Umdrehungszahl des UCS ist.

Dann gibts noch einen Punkt,da kann man entweder Auto,Voltage oder PWM auswählen.


----------



## tuner-andy (6. Mai 2010)

Ist der CPU Lüfter bei max in deinem Fall 1500 RPM sehr zu hören? Falls nicht würde ich das einfach mal so lassen


----------



## Rizzard (6. Mai 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Dann gibts noch einen Punkt,da kann man entweder Auto,Voltage oder PWM auswählen.



Du solltest den Lüfter wenn es möglich ist über PWM laufen lassen. Somit regelt er sich automatisch übers Bios.


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Mai 2010)

Ich habs dir doch schon mal gesagt - du hast ein Gigabyte Board, da macht man das über Easy Tune.


----------



## herethic (6. Mai 2010)

tuner-andy schrieb:


> Ist der CPU Lüfter bei max in deinem Fall 1500 RPM sehr zu hören? Falls nicht würde ich das einfach mal so lassen


Bei PC ist extrem Laut (liegt wohl am mesten an den Gehäuselüftern)deshalb will ich alles mögliche versuchen




> Du solltest den Lüfter wenn es möglich ist über PWM laufen lassen. Somit  regelt er sich automatisch übers Bios.


Tja leider verändert sich die Drehzahl nicht egal ob Idle  oder mit Prime



> Ich habs dir doch schon mal gesagt - du hast ein Gigabyte Board, da  macht man das über Easy Tune.


Hab ich auch schon gemacht bringt aber nichts.


----------



## Ahab (6. Mai 2010)

AH ja genau! Bei Gigabyte macht man das in der Tat unter Windows. Hab ich auch gemacht, als ich einem Freund den Rechner (770-UD3) aufgebaut hab. Im BIOS solltest du PWM auswählen. Das Feintuning gibts dann bei Easytune.

verdammt zu spät....


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Mai 2010)

Dann stimmt irgend etwas nicht, egal ob manuelle oder die Auto-PWM-Steuerung, müssten eigentlich beide bei Last hoch schrauben und im Idle den Lüfter drosseln. Selbst die "Volt-Fkt." funktioniert eigentlich tadellos. Hast du vielleicht im BIOS eingestellt, dass er ihn bei 50°C oder so halten muss?

zu den Bild: du bist auch in der falschen Spalte - das macht man unter dem "SMART"-Reiter. Der Hardware Monitor ist nur zur Alarmfunktion.


----------



## herethic (6. Mai 2010)

Und ich habe auf Set bei ET6 gedrückt


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Mai 2010)

Ok das sieht lustig aus... hmm. Das hin und her schieben der Balken bringt gar nichts? Hängt der Lüfter auch an dem "CPU-Header" - sorry aber ich frag mal lieber.


----------



## herethic (6. Mai 2010)

Also das hin und her schieben bringt nichts,und der Lüfter hängt  am CPU-Header.

Sofern du den Lüfteranschluss oben rechts über dem Kühler meinst und oben links von den Ram-Bänken


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Mai 2010)

Ja das sollte der Port sein, klingt sehr seltsam. Kannst du es mal mit anderen Lüftern an dem Port versuchen, also ob sie regelbar sind? Klingt etwas seltsam.


----------



## herethic (16. Mai 2010)

Kann es sein,dass mein Mainboard eine regelung nicht zulässt?


----------



## CoreI7User (17. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe auch einen PWM Lüfter (4 PIN) drauf gehabt und er hat zwar bei Einstellung PWM geregelt aber nur so zwischen 1300 -1600 RPM.
Bei Einstellung Voltage regelte er dann von 600 bis 1100 RPM.
Bei meinem jetzigen 3 Pin CPU Lüfter klappt auch alles über Voltage.


----------



## namoet (18. Mai 2010)

der silentwings usc ist kein pwm lüfter. und ich konnte mit meinen gigabyte board auch keine anderen lüfter steuern. schon mal mit speedfan versucht und im bios volt eingestellt? ansonsten ein paar euro in eine lüftersteuerneung investieren (meine lösung )


----------



## herethic (18. Mai 2010)

Also hab auf Voltage gestellt (Vcore 0,864)und er dreht jetzt mit 60RPM weniger^^

Ich versuch mal heute mit ner Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## namoet (18. Mai 2010)

mit voltage meinte ich nicht die vcore, die hat damit nix zu tun. es bedeutet nur dass die geschwindigkeit über die spannung geregelt wird und nicht über pulsweitenmodulation 

lüftersteuerung ftw!!!


----------



## herethic (18. Mai 2010)

Ka also meine CPU war schon vorher auf 0,865 UV'ed aber im BIOS gibts halt die Funktion "Auto,PWM und Voltage"


----------



## namoet (18. Mai 2010)

genau, eigentlich sollte es funktionieren, wenn man auf voltage umstellt. tut es aber (zumindest bei mir) nicht.


----------



## herethic (19. Mai 2010)

Ok Problem gelöst,ich betreibe meine CPU jetzt einfach ohne Lüfter.

Mein gekaufter Silent Wing wurde am Heck befestigt und einem 5V Adapter betrieben,cih weiß ich nicht ob er jetzt wirklich mit 5 Volt betrieben wird aber ich hoffe es einfach mal^^

Aber eine Frage hab ich noch:

Was hat das zu bedeuten bzw. was bedeutet das,wenn meine Lüfter nach dem Herunterfahren an einem unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkt aufhören zu drehen?

Falls ihr meint dass es an einen unterschiedlichen Drehzahl liegt:
Meine beide Lüfter sind beide von CM,bei 200mm groß und werden beide mit 12V betrieben.


----------

